# kein Resultset



## cam (14. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade eine Abfrage (MS-SQL) zu bauen, die ziemlich verschachtelt und umständlich wird. Aus diesem Grund erstelle ich eine temporäre Tabelle.


```
try{
   PreparedStatement stmLag = (PreparedStatement) Frame.cn.prepareStatement("SELECT reihe, spalte, ebene, fach,   entfernung, mgl_g0, mgl_a0, mgl_a1 INTO temp FROM la_platz WHERE belegt = ?");
   stmLag.setBoolean(1, false);
   stmLag.executeQuery();
   //Frame.rs = stmLag.executeQuery();
   System.out.println("test");
}catch(Exception ex){
   System.out.println("Keine Verbindung: " + ex);
}
```

temp wird auch richtig erstellt, aber er springt dann unmittelbar mit folgender Fehlermeldung raus:
Keine Verbindung: com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerException: Es wurde kein Resultset von der Anweisung zurückgegeben.
Also die Test-Ausgabe kommt auch schon nicht mehr.
Was ist falsch?


----------



## cam (14. Dez 2008)

Ok, hab es inzwischen rausgefunden: 

statt executeQuery(); nur execute();


----------



## Guest (14. Dez 2008)

```
ResultSet rs = stmLag.executeQuery();
```


----------

